# Vape Meet Orders



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/14)

Hi Guys

Please note if you are placing an order for collection at the Vape Meet I have created a shipping option for this - jsut select Vape Meet collection when placing your order.

See ya'll on Saturday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke187 (28/8/14)

Awesome stuff


----------



## Yiannaki (28/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Please note if you are placing an order for collection at the Vape Meet I have created a shipping option for this - jsut select Vape Meet collection when placing your order.
> 
> See ya'll on Saturday


Nice one @Stroodlepuff 

Will you guys be bringing wide bore drip tips along or should we order online to be safe?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice one @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Will you guys be bringing wide bore drip tips along or should we order online to be safe?


 
Order online to be safe, but I will bring driptips with.

Just trying to test the shipping option and it doesnt show for me  I need Giz now heehee I thought I knew how but clearly not

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jimbo (28/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Please note if you are placing an order for collection at the Vape Meet I have created a shipping option for this - jsut select Vape Meet collection when placing your order.
> 
> See ya'll on Saturday


 
@Stroodlepuff
I'm on the VK site now busy placing an order but there is no shipping option for collecting at Vape meet, just "Collect from store" and "Overnight Shipping weekdays"
Will it be ok to select "Collect from Store" as I have indicated in the "You can leave us a comment here" slot that I will like to collect at Saturday's Vape meet?


----------



## Gizmo (28/8/14)

Thats fine Jimbo, just put it under customer notes.


----------



## Jimbo (28/8/14)

@Gizmo 
Thanks Gizmo, order placed.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/8/14)

Hi Guys

Please note if you want any orders to be bought with to the Vape Meet, please ensure you get them in by tonight


----------

